# Dragging hind legs but acting as normal?!



## Vickerzzz (Jul 24, 2012)

Ive had my hedgehog, Hogan, for about 2 and a half months now and he's 4 months old. In the last two weeks he's started dragging his two back legs when he runs. He's acting as normal, eating his food fine, going mad on his wheel, letting me handle him, playing with his toys etc. I was just concerned as he's running on the tops of his feet, almost like they're twisted. But then when he's not running, just having a stroll, he's fine. So confused? Do I have a lazy hog or an ill hog? Help!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This is not being lazy and its not normal. You need to take your hedgie to the vet as soon as you can.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Agreed; that is not normal. Let us know how the vet visit goes.


----------

